

Apocalypse Soon? - cwan
http://pss.sagepub.com/content/22/1/34

======
MarkPNeyer
I've long been a skeptic of the global warming alarmism out there based on the
dire predictions being made. People are acting like this thing is going to be
the end of the world.

